# [SPN] Annoucement : Gurmat Vichaar Projects Is Launched



## 393 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sikhism Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

(This is a special announcement on behalf of our beloved SPN Sewadaars, Santokh Singh Ji (namjap) and Anotnia Ji (aad0002), without their initiative and dedication this unique project would not have been possible...)

If Gurbani is your first love, then you will be pleased to know that an exciting Gurmat Vichaar (Contemplation) Project is now an active section at Sikh Philosophy Network. 
See link: Gurmat Vichaar Project 
This section will host a series of topics dedicated to Gurmat Vichaar (Contemplation) based on the course designed by Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji Academy in Malaysia (with kind permission). This four year semester based course is designed to give the students a comprehensive knowledge base on understanding Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji as well as indepth history of the Gurus and Bhagats. The material for the Vichaar come from Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji Academy in Malaysia. Their collection of e-books is very well produced, and is freely available at this link: Here. 

The first semester is well under way: Our section is now the home of an on-going conversation about the Saakhi or Life Stories of 15 Bhagats, their Bani, and another topic discusses the Salokas of Bhagat Kabeer ji. 

See link: Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji
See link: Gurbani Contemplation - Selok Bhagat Kabir Ji

Forum members are discussing the Salokas, and conversing about the lives of the Bhagats. Online discussions are based on assignments and lessons that are well-organized and that use online reading materials. In fact, the section will work like an online classroom. Our own very knowledgeable forum members like Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji, who along with Santokh Singh Ji are the members of Academy in Malaysia, are guiding our discussions.

To join the initiative, just click on the links above and look out for the posts with the assignments. If you start at Post #1 and follow the discussions from that point onward – then you will have a good idea of how the online discussion works. You are hereby officially invited to join in and take up the current/latest assignments.

We certainly look forward to your active participation in this endeavor and make this a huge success.

Warm Regards,

The Sewadaars at SPN
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 06-02-2009

Activity since: 31-01-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhism.us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

08-02-2009:
 o SIKH MUSIC WORKSHOP AND RECITAL Leicester, UK - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=307&c=1

Ranged Events

14-02-2009:
 o (02-14 --> 02-15) NAAD YOGA WEEKEND Karlsruhe, Germany - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=308&c=1


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 31-01-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 34 New Members
 o 15 New Threads
 o 233 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhism.us/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikhism Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

